# Verein



## simplongravity (4. Oktober 2006)

Servus Leute, ich möchte nächstes Jahr in der Lizenz-klasse mitmischen (cc), bin aber noch auf der Suche nach einem adäquaten Verein.
Ich bitte um gute Tipps, bzw. macht mal Webung für euren Verein. Perfekt 
wären Gleichaltrige, die in der selben Klasse fahren. Vorab tausend Dank.

Mfg simplongravity

Ps: Ich fahre U 19 Lizenz 



Wer glaubt etwas zu sein, hat aufgehört etwas zu werden


----------



## bbbikesde (5. Oktober 2006)

Hey, Freiwillige vor !  Wo wohnst du ?  Man sollte eine Bindung zu seinem Lizenzgebenden Verein haben, von Teamkameraden ganz zu schweigen. Wenn du was werden willst, brauchst du angemessene Unterstützung und Anbindung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simplongravity (5. Oktober 2006)

schön und gut, ich wohne in herborn 20 km nördlich von wetzlar und in meiner gegend gibt es keinen engagierten rad club !


----------



## simplongravity (5. Oktober 2006)

schön und gut, ABER in meiner umgebung( herborn 20 km nördlich von wetzlar ) gibt es keinen engagierten rad verein.


----------



## race-jo (5. Oktober 2006)

also ich komm aus schlitz is bei fulda und fahr für den tgv schotten
das liegt relativ nahe bei dir

andere vereine die mir da jetzt spontan einfallen sind in bad nauheim und grünberg.

schau mal hier vorbei:

www.tgv-schotten.de

ich fahr näächstes jahr wieder bundesliga und bin U19, also vllt. sieht man sich.
der verein ist top, veranstaltet ein hessencup rennen und die hessische meisterschaft im bergzeitfahren.


----------



## simplongravity (5. Oktober 2006)

macht das denn für mich sinn, dass ich mich bei so einem relativ weit entfernten verein melde ?


----------



## race-jo (5. Oktober 2006)

also für mich macht das schon sinn dass bei schotten fahre und ich muss die gleiche entfernung auf mich nehmen wie du müsstest. in schotten ährt auch einer der aus dem taunu(frag mich nicht wo genau) herkommt, der fährt auch da, weil schotten einer der besten vereine ist. 
trainieren kannst du mit leuten aus schotten dann sicherlich nicht, abe es ist allemal besser von schotten eine lizenz zu haben als zum beispiel vom im ibc oder einem beliebigen verein.

ich könnte auch in fulda fahren, die machen allerdings kein mtb, sodnern nur rennrad, das hat mich bisher immer gestört.


----------



## simplongravity (7. Oktober 2006)

na dann probier ich das mal, danke übrigens


----------



## lieblingsschaf (7. Oktober 2006)

Servus!

http://www.amc-rodheim-bieber.de/

Hat auch ne Fahhradabteilung.


----------



## lahnbiker (8. Oktober 2006)

Hi!
Bei Dir in der Gegend gibt es doch die RSG Haiger oder das Move-Cycles-Team. Frag doch da mal an.

Ansonsten könnte vielleicht auch noch der RSC Grünberg interessant sein, die haben ne große MTB-Abteilung.

gruß mykel


----------



## simplongravity (8. Oktober 2006)

haiger ist meiner meinung nach ganz schlimm, wenig mitglieder und ein total unsymphatischer vereinsvorsitzender. haiger scheidet für mich aus, obwohl nur 5 km entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-jo (9. Oktober 2006)

was erwartest du vom verein?


----------



## simplongravity (9. Oktober 2006)

es geht darum das ich nächstes jahr lizenz fahren möchte und da brauch man einen verein für, ich will einfach nicht bei jedem x-beliebigen verein fahren. da bei größeren und erfahreneren vereinen das beantragen der lizenz schneller geht und man schneller antwort bekommt und wenn man mal eine frage hat bezüglich rennsport........also eigentlich nur prestige


----------



## lieblingsschaf (9. Oktober 2006)

Mal ehrlich, um Dein Prestige kannste Dich selber kümmern! Ich nehme den AMC zurück!

Das Bäh


----------



## simplongravity (9. Oktober 2006)

du mich auch


----------



## race-jo (10. Oktober 2006)

macht ma nenruhigen hier, wenn du buli fahren willst wird ganz allein deine leistung übher dein prestige entscheidung, da hat er schon recht, aber so was muss au net sein


----------



## neo-gabber (18. August 2007)

hi!suche leute die bock haben mit dem bike regelmässig das siebengebirge unsicher zu machen!?wer will bitte melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

